# help! im looking for these pair of black/white maryjanes or similar...



## rnsmelody (Feb 1, 2008)

help! im looking for these pair of shoes or similar...they are from tara subkoff. she is a guest designer for bebe. i called bebe customer service and they said that they dont carry those maryjane shoes. i was wondering if anyone seen anything closely similar to it. or was it a past item at bebe and if you know the name of it please let me know.. so i can look for it. thanks in advance!!

bebe.com : bebe : bebe spotlight : tara subkoff main : tara page 2


----------



## Edie (Feb 20, 2008)

I know guess has very similar shoes although they don't have the strap


----------



## mamabear (Feb 20, 2008)

They're identical to Dolce Vita - Dolce Vita - Detail hope you find your size.


----------



## rnsmelody (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks mamabear i just found them from bebe they are EXACTLY identical. wow bebe & dolce vita have alot of identical shoes.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 23, 2008)

I know Demonia/Pleaser and TUK do some* similar* designs, though probably chunkier than you'd like..
HTH

HowCool.com - Pleaser - 4.5 Inch Stiletto Heel PF Pump

HowCool.com - TUK Shoes - Black & White Double Strap Mary Jane Platform

HowCool.com - Pleaser - Saddle Shoe-Style Pump With Strap & 5 1/4 Inch Heel

HowCool.com - Demonia - Gothic Platform Mary Janes With 5 Inch Heel

HowCool.com - Pleaser - Delightful Saddle Shoe-Style Mary Jane Pump With 5 3/4 Inch Heel


----------

